# Why Would Someone Want to Get into a Relationship With You?



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Sorry if someone asked this. Someone might have as I'm not sure where the idea came from, but anyway... 
Why would someone want to get into a relationship with you? 
Let's keep it to the first 5 things you think of 'cause of course the lists I'm sure would go on and on lol.

I'll start:
-because I am a loving and kind and a truly caring person
-because I'm a very faithful type
-because I believe in love and that anything can be worked through if it's desired to
-I'm smart and have a good sense of humor
-I'm fairly neat and tidy

Please do answer as I'm interested in what other people have to say.


----------



## FrostMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

For me it is all the reasons you listed too. I have tried dating people, but so far people have only been interested in my because of my looks, and didn't really want to get to know me.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I find it difficult to answer things like this but I should try.

Edit: ok that was fine and now lets take that down.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Apparently, I have nothing to offer 'cause I'm a demon and [insert a barrage of insults]. 😄


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

mia-me said:


> Apparently, I have nothing to offer 'cause I'm a demon and [insert a barrage of insults]. 😄


I know you're being sarcastic but- you are one of my favorite people on here. People are threatened by strong opinionated ladies. Don't let it get you.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

littlewyng said:


> I know you're being sarcastic but- you are one of my favorite people on here. People are threatened by strong opinionated ladies. Don't let it get you.


Thanks but it's gotten bat shit crazy enough that I can't help but laugh at it while at the same time, being careful to armor up. You and tan are alright. 😊


----------



## littlewyng (Sep 17, 2020)

Ugh- yeah. I think y'all have it the toughest honestly out of all the types. (your real one, ha ha.) Because you are driven and by nature won't put up with it, and you take on the battles that we back off from. But they will be the ones laughing when you are at the top of the pile. And got your back if you need it.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm witty, loyal to a fault, and I add fun to just about everything. 
I'm also responsible and (mostly) clean. 
But I was a sailor, so there's that.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Good question 

Why?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't think of one redeeming quality. I sure did luck out.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Purrfessor said:


> Good question
> 
> Why?


hmm. well, you seem like an upright person from what ive read of you. you're good looking (saw your pic) and seem nice enough... i took a long hiatus so i dont remember what else about you, but there's at least that. there's got to be some reason..


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Sily said:


> Can't think of one redeeming quality. I sure did luck out.


aww come on. think of five things you like about yourself lol


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I think I’m genuinely incapable of cheating. Tried and tested. I get hit on, drunk or sober, never even thought of it. Will take my s/o seriously. I’ve never been interested in flings or purely physical relationships.
I’m easy to live with. I’m organised, clean, responsible.
I’m a decent cook and baker. Most people like to eat. (Though I don’t care about traditional roles so won’t expect men to be handymen or something lol.)
Will not expect my man to be tough all the time (or at all). He can cry, vent, be frustrated, be human. (But not all the time.) I’m good at offering advice and picking the best next step when in a problem so.
Other than to my pets, I can’t bring myself to be tender. So the secret side of me gets “unlocked” to my special someone. The one that hugs, kisses and loves. (This is probably a con actually lol. But it might make someone feel special?)
It’s actually harder to think of the positives of being with me. I think I have been told in the past that I’m wife material, end game. While that sounds great to some, most would avoid getting into something serious right off the bat with someone like that. I’m averse to just mindless fun.

I’m very direct about my intentions, but guys still waste my time by attempting to sway me. Majority of men who approach me approach me for my looks, to have a good time, and very few bother to get to know me deeper.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Penny said:


> Sorry if someone asked this. Someone might have as I'm not sure where the idea came from, but anyway...
> Why would someone want to get into a relationship with you?
> Let's keep it to the first 5 things you think of 'cause of course the lists I'm sure would go on and on lol.


1. I can make your dreams come true if they're reasonable
2. I'm good with money and knowing what 2 do to get ahead
3. I'm fearless so I can do your dirty work whether it be assassinating gigantic spiders or saving you from a burning building
4. I'm easy to communicate with if you're logical and I'd treat you fairly
5. At times of great fear and distress, I thrive as my adrenaline kicks in so I'm reliable


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I can't think like a woman, so Idk why a woman would want me.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Ock said:


> I can't think like a woman, so Idk why a woman would want me.


Then list what you can offer a woman. Companionship and loyalty, for instance.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I guess one thing I've learned in more recent years is that if I'm invested in a woman, then I genuinely care about her and want what's best for her. I guess that's something. Her joy becomes my joy, and her pain becomes my pain.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Ock said:


> Her joy becomes my joy, and her pain becomes my pain.


Don't call me an empath though. Lol. Pretentious overused label. Nobody is _completely_ an empath.


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

The more I think about this, the more I think I must be pretty un-self-aware. But I think _maybe_ the following is true:

1. I'm pretty independent. I do my own thing and don't need much from others.
2. I listen.
3. I think I have a decent amount of integrity. No cheating, lying, manipulating, or things like that. 
4. I'm flexible on the kids issue. If I have kids, or you have kids, that's fine. But it's also not a goal of mine to have children.
5. I'm pretty responsible and reliable. If there's a role or duty that I decide to take on, I take it pretty seriously.

I haven't listed any of the terrible reasons _not_ to get into a relationship with me. Lol


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Oh, I thought of something else: I rarely have ulterior motives for things.


----------



## horseloverfat (Jun 29, 2018)

1. I'm hot lol, not really.
2. I'm smart, but then again not always
3. My instinctual drives
4. I'm a male
5. I can sing you songs and play guitar


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Bit of honey, bit of sting. I have also perfected the method of taking the bees to the yard without damaging them


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Implying that someone needs to want to.
If I like her, I can use force.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

mia-me said:


> Thanks but it's gotten bat shit crazy enough that I can't help but laugh at it while at the same time, being careful to armor up. You and tan are alright. 😊


Don't get discouraged, you're alright.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

impulsenine said:


> Implying that someone needs to want to.
> If I like her, I can use force.


I don't think that relationships work that way.
Unless you want a date with the police.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> Don't get discouraged, you're alright.


Thanks. I was being facetious, both laughing and rolling my eyes at the sitch.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> I don't think that relationships work that way.


Well, they probably won't work that way, but at least some of them starts that way. It works differently after that.



Allostasis said:


> Unless you want a date with the police.


This sounds good.
But know that the law forbids the use of only a certain type of force.
Most types of force are not even considered by law.
Which is cool.
It shows us once again the fragility and immaturity of the existing legal systems. It's as if they were made by kindergarten children, not adults.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

free bubblegum.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

1. I have no life, so if you're someone that is at peace with never needing going anywhere and/or never doing anything, you'd most likely be content with my mundane lifestyle.

2. I don't talk much unless I'm being didactic(which is often), and I don't express emotions much outside of practicing love languages that _aren't_ random affirmations of abstract words. I mean, I'll have a conversation with you and might be encouraging, but it'll be in a more subtle way where you'd have to feel between the lines, and where it's almost mostly guaranteed that it'd - at the time - go consciously unnoticed.

3. Despite currently having the means, I still use a computer that is nearing thirteen years old because even though I spend 80% of my free time using it, it does 80% of what I 'need' it to do, to a performance metric of _at least_ 50%. tbf I'm not that attractive anyways, so you should never be stressed as to whether or not I'm going to leave you for someone else _unless _they are very rich, very good looking, both, or talk to me once. Also, I am quite desperate, so if you are at least very rich, very good looking, both, or talk to me once, you may never be able to be rid of me. Ever.

4. I don't have any friends, and the family I have(although supportive) hardly ever influence/determine my thoughts of who I am, with, or what I decide to do. I make mistakes of my own volition, and only tell people their advice was accurate years later after I've learned the lesson and during a conversation where they can bail me out of said mistake.

5. I recently looked into, and purchased a set of new all-season tires with a comprehensive warranty that should out last the lifetime of my used vehicle. Incurring half of these costs is not something you'll ever need to worry about. Also, I drive like an old person, so you can always catch up on rest anytime we're together, on the road.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

SgtPepper said:


> free bubblegum.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

SgtPepper said:


> free bubblegum.


you win this thread


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Queen of Cups said:


> View attachment 879047





DOGSOUP said:


> you win this thread


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

_The impulse to degrade myself to oblivion... must... resist..._

Okay.


I'm demisexual and strictly monogamous, looking for longterm partnership. If I let you in, I'm yours only. Completely loyal and literally unable to cheat.
I also look horrendous so you don't have to worry about me cheating either way.

Nah, nothing more. I'm one from the crowd. I'll listen to you though and support you, provide a shoulder to cry on, to bounce ideas off, and give advice when needed. And I enjoy getting funky.


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

1) loyalty is one of my core values and its always demonstrated with my friends or anyone close to me. Pretty much anyone I am invested in can be sure, I'll always do my best to honour them

2) I am able to tap into someone's energy if they are passionate about something even if it's not necessarily my cup of tea. So I'll probably give all your favourite hobbies a go (after I have made fun of you a bit of course 😜)

3) I really try to be open minded and develop myself as a person wherever I can. As an ENTP, I love to discuss lots of topics and it's good to know you can change my mind.

4) I'm a free runner and can impress you and your friends with really cool flips and stuff. I also have quite a range of hobbies and things I've tried out at different points in my life - you probably won't find me boring

5) Generally I am quite respectful, reasonably clever, usually described as funny and give thoughtful gifts


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

ID date pickle


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

Purrfessor said:


> ID date pickle


😊😊, thanks Purrfessor, I'm sure you'd be amazing to get to know as well with such a cool username.

P. S I hope you were talking about me. If not, its too late... I have well and truly claimed the compliment already 😅


----------



## Aether-wannabe (Mar 17, 2021)

From experience, people wanted to date me cause I was nice, encouraging, reliable, and a good listener. They also like that I'm loyal?Then they'd see my face and like me more. 

But tbh, there's not many reasons to date me. Would recommend not to, in fact.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Aether-wannabe said:


> From experience, people wanted to date me cause I was nice, encouraging, reliable, and a good listener. They also like that I'm loyal?Then they'd see my face and like me more.
> 
> But tbh, there's not many reasons to date me. Would recommend not to, in fact.


not trying ot be nosy but you arent interested in mating lol?


----------



## Aether-wannabe (Mar 17, 2021)

Penny said:


> not trying ot be nosy but you arent interested in mating lol?


Haha, it's okay! Tbh, I'm not sure. I've been confused about concepts like relationships for a long time. I've had a couple of people interested in me, but I could never bring myself to feel the same? I want to, but I dont know how to. How can you really trust the person who likes you? What do they like about you and why? How much do they feel for you and want from you in return? What does it mean to date someone? I think a lot sometimes XD maybe that's the real reason I don't date hehe. Is there a reason you ask?


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Aether-wannabe said:


> Haha, it's okay! Tbh, I'm not sure. I've been confused about concepts like relationships for a long time. I've had a couple of people interested in me, but I could never bring myself to feel the same? I want to, but I dont know how to. How can you really trust the person who likes you? What do they like about you and why? How much do they feel for you and want from you in return? What does it mean to date someone? I think a lot sometimes XD maybe that's the real reason I don't date hehe. Is there a reason you ask?


Honestly i think i saw a similar question posted somewhere but i couldnt find it and it just got me thinking about it so I thought I'd post it.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

Aether-wannabe said:


> Haha, it's okay! Tbh, I'm not sure. I've been confused about concepts like relationships for a long time. I've had a couple of people interested in me, but I could never bring myself to feel the same? I want to, but I dont know how to. How can you really trust the person who likes you? What do they like about you and why? How much do they feel for you and want from you in return? What does it mean to date someone? I think a lot sometimes XD maybe that's the real reason I don't date hehe. Is there a reason you ask?


How can you really trust the person who likes you? 
-you just do it with the risk of getting burned. you have to do your own risk assessment
What do they like about you and why? 
-well, they should tell you (if they don't then ask them)
How much do they feel for you and want from you in return? 
-again they should tell you
What does it mean to date someone?
-having sex? lol and hanging out a lot


----------



## Aether-wannabe (Mar 17, 2021)

Penny said:


> Honestly i think i saw a similar question posted somewhere but i couldnt find it and it just got me thinking about it so I thought I'd post it.


Oh, I see. Well, I hope I filled your curiosity then.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

UnpickablePickle said:


> 😊😊, thanks Purrfessor, I'm sure you'd be amazing to get to know as well with such a cool username.
> 
> P. S I hope you were talking about me. If not, its too late... I have well and truly claimed the compliment already 😅


I was actually talking to Dr Pickle, my colleague. Ouch.


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

Purrfessor said:


> I was actually talking to Dr Pickle, my colleague. Ouch.


Ouch indeed... For Dr Pickle that is, knowing his/her compliment got repossessed by some other imposter Pickle must be heartbreaking. My condolences


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

UnpickablePickle said:


> Ouch indeed... For Dr Pickle that is, knowing his/her compliment got repossessed by some other imposter Pickle must be heartbreaking. My condolences


Dr Pickle is your secret alter ego. And you share the same heart. Double ouch.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

This is a more serious answer:

It takes forever for me to fall in love.
I have trust and commitment issues.
My values don't sync with social values so what's attractive to me might not be attractive to many. If I'm attracted to someone who's considered high status, it's in spite of the status, rather than because of it.
I know my feelings but like to spend time processing and parsing them, particularly in a rational manner.
I shit test.
I'm a demi and sapiosexual.
So, the net result of all of this is....don't date me and for sure, don't enter into a relationship with me.


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

Purrfessor said:


> Dr Pickle is your secret alter ego. And you share the same heart. Double ouch.


Damn, that just makes me sound like some off-brand Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. Triple ouch, but hey I get that to live out that sweet fantasy of being a crazy scientist


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Another thing: She could teach me how she likes it since I have no experience. Lol.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

UnpickablePickle said:


> Damn, that just makes me sound like some off-brand Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. Triple ouch, but hey I get that to live out that sweet fantasy of being a crazy scientist


It will always remain a fantasy because your alter egos dont know about each other. One pines to be a mad scientist but is stuck being unpickable in gym class while the other gets so much attention with the press and the ladies that he wants a regular comfortable life without all that attention. You have another alter ego but we dont talk about cucumber plumber...


----------



## aymanelmbarki20 (May 22, 2021)

If I fall in love, I would do anything in order to make my partner happy, literally anything.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Ock said:


> Another thing: She could teach me how she likes it since I have no experience. Lol.


Right? Having no experience aint a bad thing...


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Shit been holding me back for so long. Now a couple huge obstructions I've had in my life for a long time are no longer issues in my life.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, 5 things...

Good sense of humour
Driven to find success with my personal goals
Understanding, and a deep thinker
Always curious about others, and like to generate conversation
Healthy, balanced life


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

My primary objective is to learn new things, and people often say that I am very curious. This makes me an exciting (and somewhat unpredictable) partner, a man who will constantly introduce you to new ideas and experiences. While life with me is sometimes challenging, it is never boring. I am also very direct and open about what I want - to me, open discussion is vital and the first step towards an agreement. I also have a range of artistic talents from singing to composing music, writing poetry, and cooking. I have a refined aesthetic taste and like to beautify my environment.

So date/fuck/marry me if:

You need a lot of mental stimulation
You like to try new things and go on adventures
You appreciate creativity and beauty
You aren't afraid to get your hands dirty
You have a high sex drive
You have a good sense of humor and are not easily offended


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

1- they are a glutton for punishment
2-they are visually impaired and desperate as fuck
3-they’re insane


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

Purrfessor said:


> It will always remain a fantasy because your alter egos dont know about each other. One pines to be a mad scientist but is stuck being unpickable in gym class while the other gets so much attention with the press and the ladies that he wants a regular comfortable life without all that attention. You have another alter ego but we dont talk about cucumber plumber...



😂😂, how are both my alter egos living lives I don't know about. I was always one of the first picks in P.E and I'm really not seeing all these press and ladies.

.... Wait.... Am I CucumberPlumber 😳😳.

All in all, I'm a bit disappointed that you fell for the alter ego all the ladies were already going for. I thought you were unique smh 🙄


----------



## UnpickablePickle (Mar 17, 2019)

Ock said:


> Shit been holding me back for so long. Now a couple huge obstructions I've had in my life for a long time are no longer issues in my life.


We love to hear that Ock, I'm rooting for you fam


----------



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

It’s an interesting question, I struggle to find inner qualities that people would seek so I will just write with « They ». 

1- They feel good with me.
2- They expect to feel even better if dating me. Hugs, shared life...
3- They trust me both emotionally and for practical matters.
4- They are endeared by my flaws and weaknesses. 
5- I didn’t find a fifth point


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

I can play all the nocturnes...

?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

UnpickablePickle said:


> 😂😂, how are both my alter egos living lives I don't know about. I was always one of the first picks in P.E and I'm really not seeing all these press and ladies.
> 
> .... Wait.... Am I CucumberPlumber 😳😳.
> 
> All in all, I'm a bit disappointed that you fell for the alter ego all the ladies were already going for. I thought you were unique smh 🙄


Idk ARE YOU??? And Dr Pickle Is my COLLEAGUE! We study biocommunications specializing in telepathy..


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I recently joked that if my husband ever died, and after a bit people hounded me to "move on", "start putting myself out there" etc, I'd just set up a Tinder with a Bio that says "I'm here on the the extremely unlikely chance that Timothee Chalemet sees this and wants to fuck. Anyone else don't bother messaging, I'm never going to like you as much as my dead husband." and set my distance to 20,000 km.
> 
> but also I'd probably actually do that.


hahaha Timothee is so damn young - I feel guilty for checking him out lol 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

For my low brow humour and extensive linen sets. 

Little else to recommend.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Really makes me wonder. What do I have that some want?
Better go ask her.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Plenty to offer...

Loving, compassionate, caring, sincere, authentic, insightful, critical thinker, love research / intellectual conversations, creative, reasonable, sensible, level-headed, don't take things personally, and I have a massive following of cuddly, affectionate cats behind me everywhere I go...like to the kitchen and bathroom and stuff.

...still isn't enough somehow. My company seems to be of mediocre quality. Maybe it's the cats...these people must be dog lovers.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a collection of fancy soap bars, but I actually use them, so it's easy to buy me gifts.

I have nice binoculars and can identify any bird species you're curious about. I like birds, reading poems about them, using bird stationery, feeding them, and creating new entries in my bird journal. Bird seed is also a good gift. 

I can bake you some yummy sugar cookies.

I don't own a large water-jet bathtub, but I would totally use yours.

I have already experienced the worst day of my life, so I can be there for you when your worst day comes. I'm really tough.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Well first off, why not? I'm awesome.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I can help them identify mushrooms...like a few of them. Like maybe five types. But that's more than some people!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

To go into further detail;

-I have an excellent deep bass voice for singing with a range that can reach nearly 4 octaves 

-Great taste in music from a wide variety of genres and knows quite a bit of music theory too

-Is great with kids and animals, lover of cats and dogs alike

-I'm very well traveled for my age. Have visited nearly half of the US states as well as Canada and Europe. 

-Am full of life and energy and pump others up with it too

-Excellent fashion sense, I always look sharp in everything I wear 

-I'm blunt and direct but also have a very sweet and soft side 

-I have an insanely wild and unlimited imagination

-Fantastic sense of humor

-I'm extremely hot and intelligent

-Ambitious and goal-oriented

That's all for now but I can go on and on.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

They just enter and they gradually discover. Unlimited reasons.


----------

